# Dogs of instagram



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Does anyone else get annoyed with the seemingly popular portrayals of dogs on instagram?

Inappropriate dog/child interactions.
Inappropriate dog/dog interactions. 
Inappropriate dog/(insert animal of choice) interactions.
Frightened dogs portrayed as funny.
Bad/dangerous behavior portrayed as cool. 
Dogs who can't breathe or move properly portrayed as cute. 
Extremes extremes extremes everywhere - size, temperament, behavior, conditioning....

What happened to physically and temperamentally functional dogs doing normal dog things? 

Or maybe I'm just bitter that Bates and Penny barely garner a following while some fluffy puppy just sitting there doing nothing but being fluffy gets millions of likes.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh your not the only one...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed with the seemingly popular portrayals of dogs on instagram?
> 
> Inappropriate dog/child interactions.
> Inappropriate dog/dog interactions.
> ...


I don't have Instagram but can assure you it's almost as bad on FB.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> I don't have Instagram but can assure you it's almost as bad on FB.


I've managed to prune down my FB feed to mostly things I want to see. I'm an IG newbie and not nearly as competent on figuring out how/what to prune there and I get so many posts that make me cringe!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

I follow a few of the bull breed pages, I find it annoying when they promote dogs with cropped ears. I have noticed a lot of people calling it now though, saying it shouldn’t be done etc. But there’s still a lot of people finding it ‘cute’ I don’t know if they think they are born like that??

Also don’t get me started on the “all bull breeds are big squishy faced fur babies that are the softest dogs ever” insta brigade. 


I seen a video of a pit bull being hugged by a random child in the street. Most people saying all pit bulls are big softies that wouldn’t hurt anything. Hardly anyone commented that the dog was just being extremely tolerant and it shouldn’t of been happening in the first place.

Rant over :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I had to unfollow another boxer because she was constantly running around with sticks and I’m worried she will get impaled. 

I also get fed up when it’s just dog in the house looking cute rather than walkies pictures or the dog having fun. Often it is if they sponsors and are trying to sell me something.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t do Instagram but what turns up on there eventually filters through to FB. The comments are usually interesting to read ranging from ‘cute’ to ‘rescue don’t buy (ever)’. Then a big row starts up and there’s 146 posts to wade through if you’re so inclined which end up with people pointing out spelling and grammar mistakes. If I wasn’t so bored I would ignore them all


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I don't follow the "of instagram" tags for this reason. I just look at the nicer training ones, the active dog ones, the sports dogs ones etc., and follow the ones with the best use. It's definitely possible to cultivate your feed, just takes a little longer with the tag-based system.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jason25 said:


> I follow a few of the bull breed pages, I find it annoying when they promote dogs with cropped ears. I have noticed a lot of people calling it now though, saying it shouldn't be done etc. But there's still a lot of people finding it 'cute' I don't know if they think they are born like that??
> 
> Also don't get me started on the "all bull breeds are big squishy faced fur babies that are the softest dogs ever" insta brigade.
> 
> ...


I think a lot depends on the breed and the group you're following. Both the Schnauzer groups I follow are always positive and post some really lovely photos and videos of their dogs. The two Shar-Pei groups are completely different. One seems to have loads of problem with their dogs, mainly I suspect, due to the way they train them (very CM I'm afraid,) The other group is mainly from Hungary and Eastern Europe and most of the time you wouldn't think they were talking about the same breed.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Or maybe I'm just bitter that Bates and Penny barely garner a following while some fluffy puppy just sitting there doing nothing but being fluffy gets millions of likes.


My ugly mug doesn't get any likes either. I'm quite fluffy too.. particularly during lockdown. I just can't understand it ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> Also don't get me started on the "all bull breeds are big squishy faced fur babies that are the softest dogs ever" insta brigade.
> 
> I seen a video of a pit bull being hugged by a random child in the street. Most people saying all pit bulls are big softies that wouldn't hurt anything. Hardly anyone commented that the dog was just being extremely tolerant and it shouldn't of been happening in the first place.


Oh the pitbull ones drive me nuts!
The ones with the baby propped up on a poor dog who's throwing calming signals like confetti, like "wookie my sweet furbaby wouldn't hurt a fly." Maybe not, but he sure doesn't like that baby sitting on him and you're an idiot who couldn't read dog body language if it came with subtitles.

Yeah, I'll rant all along with you!

I only get people ranting at me for letting my dog drink stream water that's apparently going to kill her.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> I think a lot depends on the breed and the group you're following. Both the Schnauzer groups I follow are always positive and post some really lovely photos and videos of their dogs. The two Shar-Pei groups are completely different. One seems to have loads of problem with their dogs, mainly I suspect, due to the way they train them (very CM I'm afraid,) The other group is mainly from Hungary and Eastern Europe and most of the time you wouldn't think they were talking about the same breed.


I haven't dared tag any chihuahua group. But I'm not even sure Penny is part chi even though that's what she's registered as on her chip and at the vet.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I haven't dared tag any chihuahua group. But I'm not even sure Penny is part chi even though that's what she's registered as on her chip and at the vet.


Totally off topic but I immediately thought of you when I saw this ......


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> Totally off topic but I immediately thought of you when I saw this ......


Switch the bears and the skunks. :Bagenguin


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I haven't dared tag any chihuahua group. But I'm not even sure Penny is part chi even though that's what she's registered as on her chip and at the vet.


She looks chi to me, has she got a molera or fontella as you would call it in babies? Am sure Chihuahuas are the only breed that do!

Lots of chihuahuas doing nothing but being cute.

I can't talk as my pics which I have been crap at are all at home because the dogs run so far in front off lead. I should be more inspired to take pictures.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Oh the pitbull ones drive me nuts!
> The ones with the baby propped up on a poor dog who's throwing calming signals like confetti, like "wookie my sweet furbaby wouldn't hurt a fly." Maybe not, but he sure doesn't like that baby sitting on him and you're an idiot who couldn't read dog body language if it came with subtitles.
> 
> Yeah, I'll rant all along with you!
> ...


Whattttt. Drinking stream water kills dogs!!!
Why have I never known this? Have I got miracle dogs who have managed not to die and live to ripe old ages?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> She looks chi to me, has she got a molera or fontella as you would call it in babies? Am sure Chihuahuas are the only breed that do!


What in dogs name is a molera or fontella?! 



Siskin said:


> Why have I never known this? Have I got miracle dogs who have managed not to die and live to ripe old ages?


I know right?! I can't believe Bates is going to be 13 this summer! He has drunk that stream water his whole life! 
Apparently I need to be more careful where I let my dogs drink.

I wonder what they would say if they knew she got a hold of a dead fish head today? :Wacky


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I mean...

This:









Versus this:









I know I'm biased but come on....


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Molera/fontella @O2.0 is where the bones of the skull aren't joined like in babies. It doesn't join in chis and you can feel like a bump, indent where it is!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2021)

I gave up on Instagram for a similar reason - my Westie doing 'dog things' never even came close to the interest that other Westies got for doing very 'UN-dog things'. And then I wondered, why do I care?  and continued with my life :Smug


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Oh the pitbull ones drive me nuts!
> The ones with the baby propped up on a poor dog who's throwing calming signals like confetti, like "wookie my sweet furbaby wouldn't hurt a fly." Maybe not, but he sure doesn't like that baby sitting on him and you're an idiot who couldn't read dog body language if it came with subtitles.
> 
> Yeah, I'll rant all along with you!
> ...


I know, I just wish they would treat their dogs with the respect they deserves and not put them in that position.

I like seeing dogs be dogs, playing, mooching, training and just having fun. Not dressing the dog up in a rabbit suit with rabbit ears and calling it a staffibunny 

It's funny you say about the stream water, I take a drink for daisy on most walks and she'll refuse it but will happily drink bog water on the moors :Hilarious

penny looks like she's having a lovely time, that's what I like to see


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jason25 said:


> I know, I just wish they would treat their dogs with the respect they deserves and not put them in that position.
> 
> I like seeing dogs be dogs, playing, mooching, training and just having fun. Not dressing the dog up in a rabbit suit with rabbit ears and calling it a staffibunny
> 
> ...


I'm the same I like to follow dogs who are having fun enjoying life.

Don't get me started on accounts just full of people dressing up taking a selfie and adding a filter.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Molera/fontella @O2.0 is where the bones of the skull aren't joined like in babies. It doesn't join in chis and you can feel like a bump, indent where it is!


Oh gotcha! 
Yeah, Penny doesn't have that  I mean, we joke about her not being right in the head, but her skull is indeed fully fused LOL


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't use IG but have heard it's a hotbed of furbabies, obese blobs, extreme breeding & kids crawling all over fed up dogs for likes.

Maybe we should all join & flood it with posts of dogs being allowed to do dog things tagged #letdogsbedogs

It happens with other species too, rats dressed up for afternoon tea or put in wholly inappropriate situations & lots of predator/prey species interactions. 

Yuck.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> penny looks like she's having a lovely time, that's what I like to see


Aw thank you  
I like to think she's enjoying life, not just Stockholm Syndrome here :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Maybe we should all join & flood it with posts of dogs being allowed to do dog things tagged #letdogsbedogs


Oh I like this! 
Totally using that hashtag!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I tend to only look at the pictures of accounts I follow on Instagram so don’t see a lot of the rubbish (but it pops up occasionally and I know it exists!) I do like insta because I like being able to scroll through the pics but it can be a bit of a rabbit hole and I think it does promote some bad culture!
I enjoy seeing dogs being dogs and like seeing all the pictures of PF members dogs on there. I do have 3 accounts though  So spend a lot of time on my horse one so see more horse stuff I guess! But there’s bad in that world too..


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

As some might know I like make up.. There are terrible crimes against make up theory on Instagram.. What's on Instagram make up wise, you would probably look like a clown wearing in real life!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't frequent IG much (I think we all know why from reading this thread!), but would totes be up for starting a #letdogsbedogs


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> but would totes be up for starting a #letdogsbedogs


me too


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

See, now I really like insta. But it sounds like I'm using it a little differently to other people here, and with different goals. For me it's much more about the small community and individual friends side of thing than the numbers. However I went to instagram after giving up on dogblr (dog tumblr) which is FULL of all-the-aversives really competitive Americans who don't care what it takes from the dog to get where they the human want to be.

I'll definitely use that new hashtag though, thanks @simplysardonic


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Torin. said:


> really competitive Americans


I'm a really competitive American who wants ALL the follows!  
Without aversives though pretty please because I'm also a sensitive snowflake.

I know that's not what you meant


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I tend to stick to the people I follow rather than look at tags so thankfully don't see much of that.

Guilty of a wee dress up at Christmas and Halloween though! Nothing too bad. He hates jumpers so I stopped that and he got headwear which he tolerated for about a minute 

I'm up for using the hash tag too


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I follow some silly 'dog meme' type accounts which mostly post stuff that I find harmlessly cute but this was in my feed today and I think is probably a good example of what you're talking about...

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CNiPkh4p3rk/?igshid=1b9bqc586kkuy

The amount of torture breeders (of extreme type bulldogs etc) I keep seeing is I think my own fault because you click on one sponsored page in horror and insta keeps recommending similar to you.

I also follow a couple of American accounts that consider themselves the antithesis of the 'fur mommy' stereotype (not something I identify with btw) and there are some interesting points of view but it's very much 'what are pet people currently into, right I'll go in the opposite direction because everyone's a idiot except me'.Ok, crop your dogs ears if you want and it's legal in your country, those who oppose it aren't all naive PETA supporters who carry their Pomeranians in handbags. One of them is a borderline dog fighting apologist, very edgy. And you can tell they are suburban nineteen year olds who just really want to be hardened dogmen. I like to have a bit of balance in my feed though, keeps things interesting.

Mostly though it's PF people, some local-ish dog owners that I don't actually know in RL lol and random dogs that I just like the look of/have interesting adventures. Plus some non-dog related accounts because although I have a separate personal insta I can't be bothered to use it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> I follow some silly 'dog meme' type accounts which mostly post stuff that I find harmlessly cute but this was in my feed today and I think is probably a good example of what you're talking about...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CNiPkh4p3rk/?igshid=1b9bqc586kkuy
> 
> ...


Ha ha! I like your attitude 

OMG that video, yes, exactly the sort of thing I mean, how is that remotely entertaining? It's all cringe to me.

I'm stealing your "torture breeders" term. I'm so sick to the back teeth of seeing snorting, gasping obese dogs who can't breathe with their mouth closed propped up as cute or desirable in any way. It's sick and the sooner the dog world gets over it's obsession with the snoutless wonder dogs the better. 
The hardass ones crack me up too. They're mostly young and stupid which we all were once so they sort of get a pass.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! I like your attitude
> 
> OMG that video, yes, exactly the sort of thing I mean, how is that remotely entertaining? It's all cringe to me.
> 
> ...


I was a knobhead when I was nineteen for sure.

The problem with breeders of extreme brachys etc seems to be getting worse not better. I don't know how these people sleep at night with the amount of suffering they cause (probably very well on their expensive mattress tbh, they're raking it in)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

'World class pups', nostrils not included


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

picaresque said:


> 'World class pups', nostrils not included
> View attachment 466490


WTF!!!!!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> 'World class pups', nostrils not included
> View attachment 466490


Oh dear gawd!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

This popped up last night, not sure on its breed but it can barely walk. It just waddles I doubt it can run but of course it's very cute and 99% of the commenters want one.

There was a video of a staffy willingly running of a treadmill, ran and jumped onto it and started running at its own free will and everyone commented it was animal abuse. You can't make it up :Facepalm:Facepalm


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

picaresque said:


> 'World class pups', nostrils not included
> View attachment 466490


Is that a frog dressed in a fur coat?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Perfect example for my experience of this social popularity contest is I have posted a lovely (yes I am blowing my own trumpet because it was a good session) clip of me and Thai working yesterday...the two people that I knew would like it did and nothing else...post a photo of a fluffy merle Frenchie with nose rope for days and the internet goes wild!

I can't even get my foot into fb let alone any of the other popularity sites...


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> This popped up last night, not sure on its breed but it can barely walk. It just waddles I doubt it can run but of course it's very cute and 99% of the commenters want one.


Nope. Don't get the appeal at all. And notice the nostrils, even if he could run, won't be for long as he won't be able to breathe! How is this even remotely okay?!



StormyThai said:


> clip of me and Thai working yesterday.


And actually training your dog is a lot more of an accomplishment than putting a raincoat on your dog who can't move away from you anyway! 
Why is that??
I wonder sometimes if average pet people don't even realize you have to actually train things like a competition heel, and the work that goes in to it. I think sometimes they think some dogs just come that way.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive never thought to look on Instagram (not missing much by the sound of it) although I do sometimes find questionable stuff on Youtube!
The other day it was a a Tiktok video of people kissing their pets on the head. You could tell the ones that regularly got head smoochies and those that were only getting them for the sake of a clip...they were the ones that attacked their owners!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Was just scrolling instagram and under "activedogsarehappydogs" was a pug with a rope nose and the tiniest nares I've ever seen. How can that poor dog be active?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Was just scrolling instagram and under "activedogsarehappydogs" was a pug with a rope nose and the tiniest nares I've ever seen. How can that poor dog be active?


That's so sad  people will just tag anything sometimes. The sad thing is they probably don't even realise how compromised their dog is


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

picaresque said:


> 'World class pups', nostrils not included
> View attachment 466490


Holy shit. Is that a real live animal?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Poor dog


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> I had to unfollow another boxer because she was constantly running around with sticks and I'm worried she will get impaled.
> 
> I also get fed up when it's just dog in the house looking cute rather than walkies pictures or the dog having fun. Often it is if they sponsors and are trying to sell me something.


TBF, even when I could walk the dogs, I rarely took pics of them outside, not because I didn't walk them (I did - promise  ) but because I was useless at remembering my phone. :Bag so all of the pics of my dogs tend to be taken on and around the house too.



picaresque said:


> probably a good example of what you're talking about...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CNiPkh4p3rk/?igshid=1b9bqc586kkuy


I don't have insta, so can't see the video. I take it it's bad?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

@LinznMilly here is the picture


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Holy shit. Is that a real live animal?


Probably not even the worst example on this breeder's profile sadly.



LinznMilly said:


> I don't have insta, so can't see the video. I take it it's bad?


It was part of some sort of 'kiss your dog and film their reaction' challenge (think these things originate on tiktok for which I am too old and ugly) and a woman makes a huge performance of kissing her German shepherd on the face. Dog's really not into it but most comments think it's adorable.

Seeing yet more examples of horror show breeding. Yesterday's low point was the all white American bully with legs in different post codes and a skin condition (and/or possibly urine burns on her poor feet) but apparently at only nine months old she's *fire emoji* and no doubt will be bred soon.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

The clips of babies pulling at dogs/climbing on them always make me so nervous, I did the same to a dog as a young kid and got rightfully bitten (got lucky that it didn't break the skin but it taught me a good lesson). It's not cute and parents should be more careful because all it takes is a second to change from a cutesy video to an ER trip. 

Another thing I hate on instagram is the dogs with the obnoxious voice overs/subtitles.  

Think it'd be much more interesting to see sporty dogs or training clips or just dogs being dogs out on walks! I'm always more impressed when I see healthy fit animals over the "cute" obese ones. 

I was thinking of setting one up for Lyra and Pippa because I have so many photos of them and nowhere to put 'em, so if anyone has dog instagram accounts let me know, I'd love to follow.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Probably not even the worst example on this breeder's profile sadly.
> 
> It was part of some sort of 'kiss your dog and film their reaction' challenge (think these things originate on tiktok for which I am too old and ugly) and a woman makes a huge performance of kissing her German shepherd on the face. Dog's really not into it but most comments think it's adorable.
> 
> Seeing yet more examples of horror show breeding. Yesterday's low point was the all white American bully with legs in different post codes and a skin condition (and/or possibly urine burns on her poor feet) but apparently at only nine months old she's *fire emoji* and no doubt will be bred soon.


Thank you for the explanation, I can imagine it now. :Facepalm :Banghead :Banghead



Lyracollie said:


> The clips of babies pulling at dogs/climbing on them always make me so nervous, I did the same to a dog as a young kid and got rightfully bitten (got lucky that it didn't break the skin but it taught me a good lesson). It's not cute and parents should be more careful because all it takes is a second to change from a cutesy video to an ER trip.
> 
> Another thing I hate on instagram is the dogs with the obnoxious voice overs/subtitles.
> 
> ...


I've told this story before, but my bro posted a pic of his daughter sitting on the back of their dog, dog throwing out calming signals and asking for help from his human. And yup, most posted about how "cute" it was. I said, quite simply, "Bite waiting to happen."

Bro has since learned a lot about dog body language, even to the point of recognising Milly's stress signs a few weeks ago and bringing her home.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lyracollie said:


> The clips of babies pulling at dogs/climbing on them always make me so nervous, I did the same to a dog as a young kid and got rightfully bitten (got lucky that it didn't break the skin but it taught me a good lesson). It's not cute and parents should be more careful because all it takes is a second to change from a cutesy video to an ER trip.
> 
> Another thing I hate on instagram is the dogs with the obnoxious voice overs/subtitles.
> 
> ...


The boxers are on Instagram Sox and Loki the boxers.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

We are on Instagram Maisie and the minibeasts


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lyracollie said:


> Another thing I hate on instagram is the dogs with the obnoxious voice overs/subtitles.


Please make an exception for @puppysongs lol

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFuioakJiKJ/



Lyracollie said:


> I was thinking of setting one up for Lyra and Pippa because I have so many photos of them and nowhere to put 'em, so if anyone has dog instagram accounts let me know, I'd love to follow.


Oh you should, it'd be nice to see your lovely two on there. I'm @gelertthegrey


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Probably not even the worst example on this breeder's profile sadly.
> 
> It was part of some sort of 'kiss your dog and film their reaction' challenge (think these things originate on tiktok for which I am too old and ugly) and a woman makes a huge performance of kissing her German shepherd on the face. Dog's really not into it but most comments think it's adorable.
> 
> Seeing yet more examples of horror show breeding. Yesterday's low point was the all white American bully with legs in different post codes and a skin condition (and/or possibly urine burns on her poor feet) but apparently at only nine months old she's *fire emoji* and no doubt will be bred soon.


I joined tiktok the other day and seen this kiss your dog on the face thing, some moron did it to her yorkie only for it to snap at her face, she pulls her face away from the dog only for it to lunge at her!! Then posted it on there!! People think it's funny because it's a little dog and didn't do any damage, if a big dog did that and took a chunk out of her everyone would be demanding for it to be put down.

Then I seen another of some woman in America who thinks she's a trainer and rehabilitates rescues. She made me so mad she posted a video of her standing next to a pit bull that's in a crate, this dog is going mad barking/growling/lunging towards her. What does she do? Starts spouting leader dominance bullshit and starts squaring up to the dog because it needs to learn it's place.

Only at the end of video she said she had to have it put down because there was an incident at her training place and one of the trainers got attacked by it. Not sure if it was separating a dog fight or whatever but yeah, she's a complete idiot that needs to stop watching Cesar and read some books before preaching shit to thousands of people. Sorry for the rant lol 

The people on there seem a lot more uneducated about dogs and training compared to Instagram lol


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Bates and Penny are on instagram with the very original tag BatesnPenny2020 



Jason25 said:


> Then I seen another of some woman in America who thinks she's a trainer and rehabilitates rescues. She made me so mad she posted a video of her standing next to a pit bull that's in a crate, this dog is going mad barking/growling/lunging towards her. What does she do? Starts spouting leader dominance bullshit and starts squaring up to the dog because it needs to learn it's place.
> 
> Only at the end of video she said she had to have it put down because there was an incident at her training place and one of the trainers got attacked by it. Not sure if it was separating a dog fight or whatever but yeah, she's a complete idiot that needs to stop watching Cesar and read some books before preaching shit to thousands of people. Sorry for the rant lol


That sort of stuff isn't just on instagram and tiktok, it's all over youtube. A while back I posted a video of a guy using a shock collar on a dobie and the dobie immediately figured out where the shock was coming from and went for the handler. I laughed way too hard at that :Bag


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Bates and Penny are on instagram with the very original tag BatesnPenny2020
> 
> That sort of stuff isn't just on instagram and tiktok, it's all over youtube. A while back I posted a video of a guy using a shock collar on a dobie and the dobie immediately figured out where the shock was coming from and went for the handler. I laughed way too hard at that :Bag


I bet (read "hope") he crapped himself.

Served him right.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

LinznMilly said:


> I bet (read "hope") he crapped himself.


Sadly no, but he did run and throw the remote away since the dog clearly knew what was up. Gotta love a smart dog


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Bates and Penny are on instagram with the very original tag BatesnPenny2020
> 
> That sort of stuff isn't just on instagram and tiktok, it's all over youtube. A while back I posted a video of a guy using a shock collar on a dobie and the dobie immediately figured out where the shock was coming from and went for the handler. I laughed way too hard at that :Bag


I know it's sad really, I wish people could see how good the results are using food or a toy, or just even praise.

I think it's awesome to see a dog go from chilling to super focused wanting to train with you because you got the treat tub or a tug toy out 

By the way was the video done by upstate dog training academy or something like that?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> By the way was the video done by upstate dog training academy or something like that?


Why yes, it was


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lyracollie said:


> I was thinking of setting one up for Lyra and Pippa because I have so many photos of them and nowhere to put 'em, so if anyone has dog instagram accounts let me know, I'd love to follow.


Teddy is teddythespanishrescue


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Why yes, it was


Yeah I've seen some of his stuff before, some of the things he says make sense but I don't agree with a lot of his methods lol.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I started my own business last week & have done an Insta for that, started following a few of you but not posted yet as Insta isn't currently my priority, but I'm @thereandbarkagain if anyone wants to follow us, it will mostly be for clients' animals (with permission of course), I did create a personal one for our own animals but I've messed up somewhere & can't register that account!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> I started my own business last week & have done an Insta for that, started following a few of you but not posted yet as Insta isn't currently my priority, but I'm @thereandbarkagain if anyone wants to follow us, it will mostly be for clients' animals (with permission of course), I did create a personal one for our own animals but I've messed up somewhere & can't register that account!


Followed you back 

I have a business one too but am rubbish at keeping it updated! Most of my clients follow the Facebook page so I update that more. If you wanted a personal one you should be able to add an account when you're logged into your business one. That's how I've made all mine!

good luck in your new venture too


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> Yeah I've seen some of his stuff before, some of the things he says make sense but I don't agree with a lot of his methods lol.


I can't say I've listened to much of anything of his, so I wouldn't know. Youtube threw that video up as a recommendation and I watched it, and a couple others and he seems like the typical trainer who calls themselves "balanced" (which can mean just about anything).

He does have a podcast and he interviewed Forrest Mike and Michael Ellis on it, so he at least has good taste in other dog trainers (I think) I should probably listen to the podcasts first, maybe he ripping on them the whole time!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

There was a video on FB yesterday which I watched with increasing horror.

A toddler who couldn't have been more than 18 months old was hugging a Samoyed. The dog was being very patient with the child but obviously not too happy with the attention. The child then tried to put what looked like a collar round the dog's neck, at which point the dog tried to turn his head away. When the child persisted the dog got up and moved to another part of the room only to be followed by the child who continued to try and put the collar on the dog By this time you could clearly see that the Samoyed was starting to get really pissed off and was giving off warning signals. I was so horrified by what I'm watching, I'm silently screaming " For God's sake take the child away before the dog finally flips and bites the child in the face"! The video then ended so I'll never know whether the dog bit the child or not


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> There was a video on FB yesterday which I watched with increasing horror.
> 
> A toddler who couldn't have been more than 18 months old was hugging a Samoyed. The dog was being very patient with the child but obviously not too happy with the attention. The child then tried to put what looked like a collar round the dog's neck, at which point the dog tried to turn his head away. When the child persisted the dog got up and moved to another part of the room only to be followed by the child who continued to try and put the collar on the dog By this time you could clearly see that the Samoyed was starting to get really pissed off and was giving off warning signals. I was so horrified by what I'm watching, I'm silently screaming " For God's sake take the child away before the dog finally flips and bites the child in the face"! The video then ended so I'll never know whether the dog bit the child or not


I didn't even want to read that. It's like watching a train wreck. You know what's going to happen, you don't want to watch, but you can't turn your head away.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesus wept


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

picaresque said:


> Jesus wept
> View attachment 467025


OMG poor dog!!!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> He does have a podcast and he interviewed Forrest Mike and Michael Ellis on it, so he at least has good taste in other dog trainers (I think) I should probably listen to the podcasts first, maybe he ripping on them the whole time!


Okay I did listen to a portion of his interview with Mike Ellis. He's a big proponent of e-collars, and they were talking about misinformation about e-collars. Then this guy asks Mike what he does when he encounters a client who's just emotionally resistant to using a shock collar. Mike had a lovely response. If the owner fully understands how the tool would be used, and just doesn't want to, then it's up to him as the trainer to find a different way to achieve the results the client wants. I love it.

Just goes to show that ME is no one-trick pony which too often happens with tools - if your favorite tool is a hammer, everything starts looking like a nail. And I think a lot of these balanced trainers tend to have the "everything is a nail" mentality, particularly when it comes to e-collars and prong collars. 
To be fair, I see the same thing with the other side, where everything is a stressed dog who's fearful or reactive or something. And this may be true for a lot of situations, but sometimes the dog is just being a dick and it's perfectly okay to say "enough" and apply some judicious P+ or P- to the situation.

Speaking of tool fascists, I posted a video to youtube the other day with a tongue in cheek comment about how you can't teach leash manners on a harness. Today I say that someone took me seriously and has taken it upon himself to educate me that a harness is for pulling. Mkay....


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Jesus wept
> View attachment 467025


I look at those and catch myself thinking it must be photoshopped, no actual living dog can exist like that can they???


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Okay I did listen to a portion of his interview with Mike Ellis. He's a big proponent of e-collars, and they were talking about misinformation about e-collars. Then this guy asks Mike what he does when he encounters a client who's just emotionally resistant to using a shock collar. Mike had a lovely response. If the owner fully understands how the tool would be used, and just doesn't want to, then it's up to him as the trainer to find a different way to achieve the results the client wants. I love it.


Sounds like a wise man.
I've been seeing a lot of 'yeah but' about prong collars recently, some of it valid, some that I think is just contrarianism. I'll admit that I am too soft to ever want to put one of those on my dog (that's my almost eleven year old still-half-trained-and-will-die-half-trained companion dog so I'm probably not in the best position to comment) but I'm not going to cry if I see one being used. Still don't like them.
Shock collars are banned in my country and they are a tool that I would say could save a dog's life in certain extreme scenarios (teaching a determined dog to keep away from livestock or snakes for example, if they're in a situation where these things are just a part of life) but I would only like to see them in the hands of a qualified professional. It would be nice if people who lean either way could be a bit more open and a bit less disparaging of those doing things differently to them.



O2.0 said:


> I look at those and catch myself thinking it must be photoshopped, no actual living dog can exist like that can they???


Not that it's any consolation of course but they probably don't exist for all that long. Absolutely loathe these exotic/colour breeders.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Speaking of tool fascists, I posted a video to youtube the other day with a tongue in cheek comment about how you can't teach leash manners on a harness. Today I say that someone took me seriously and has taken it upon himself to educate me that a harness is for pulling. Mkay....


Hey...you're doing much better than me at this social media malarkey then...I've posted a couple of those type of videos and I got nothing!
Honestly it seem that unless you (general you) are willing to start drama, bitch about other trainers or call everyone who uses tools aboosive or at least sneer at them without showing how to do it without such tools OR chat crap about quadrants then no one cares 

I've had more interaction from a post bitching about construction than most of my training stuff...Thankfully I don't need social media to tell me that what I'm doing works for me (and those that I teach)...but man it sucks some days!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Okay I did listen to a portion of his interview with Mike Ellis. He's a big proponent of e-collars, and they were talking about misinformation about e-collars. Then this guy asks Mike what he does when he encounters a client who's just emotionally resistant to using a shock collar. Mike had a lovely response. If the owner fully understands how the tool would be used, and just doesn't want to, then it's up to him as the trainer to find a different way to achieve the results the client wants. I love it.
> 
> Just goes to show that ME is no one-trick pony which too often happens with tools - if your favorite tool is a hammer, everything starts looking like a nail. And I think a lot of these balanced trainers tend to have the "everything is a nail" mentality, particularly when it comes to e-collars and prong collars.
> To be fair, I see the same thing with the other side, where everything is a stressed dog who's fearful or reactive or something. And this may be true for a lot of situations, but sometimes the dog is just being a dick and it's perfectly okay to say "enough" and apply some judicious P+ or P- to the situation.
> ...


Although I don't use e-collars I am actually quite interested in how they can be used effectively & for all sorts of training, not just P+ for predatory chasing. Ivan Balabanov posted a bit of an inflammatory post the other on his FB page which sparked alot of debate. I think he might be doing a podcast with Larry Krohn to discuss their use so am definitely going to listen to that.

I agree that some 'balanced' trainers will just resort to aversive tools & some 'force-free' will think that a food reward to sort a problem, both are showing their lack of consideration & understanding IMO. But ... am so pleased to see that some trainers are now trying to encourage debate from ALL sides & it is so refreshing


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Although I don't use e-collars I am actually quite interested in how they can be used effectively & for all sorts of training, not just P+ for predatory chasing. Ivan Balabanov posted a bit of an inflammatory post the other on his FB page which sparked alot of debate. I think he might be doing a podcast with Larry Krohn to discuss their use so am definitely going to listen to that.
> 
> I agree that some 'balanced' trainers will just resort to aversive tools & some 'force-free' will think that a food reward to sort a problem, both are showing their lack of consideration & understanding IMO. But ... am so pleased to see that some trainers are now trying to encourage debate from ALL sides & it is so refreshing


I saw that & found it interesting. I admit I've only seen one used 'in action' once & it wasn't nice, so it's clouded my judgment somewhat, but I am always open to learning, I'm sure I saw Jo-Rosie Haffenden post something equally controversial recently too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I saw that & found it interesting. I admit I've only seen one used 'in action' once & it wasn't nice, so it's clouded my judgment somewhat, but I am always open to learning, I'm sure I saw Jo-Rosie Haffenden post something equally controversial recently too.


Yes, I've not seen them used well at all & usually just out of frustration. Personally I wouldn't use one for obedience but am still interested in how this can be done & can be done without the collar necessarily being 'aversive'. I know there are some incredibly skilled trainers around who probably can use them well but unfortunately this doesn't apply to most people.

Having said that I would use one for predatory chasing & know how I would use one. Again, not something for everyone & people have their opinions but for me this would be an option


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Jo-Rosie Haffenden post something equally controversial recently too.


It was probably Nando...it's always Nando


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> It was probably Nando...it's always Nando


Honestly, it was definitely Jo-Rosie this time!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Honestly, it was definitely Jo-Rosie this time!


Ohhh did I miss something? I love Jo's posts because she thinks in a similar way to me (even down to the geeky rabbit hole that is reading studies) but she is so, so much better at getting her point across in a thought provoking manner...and besides, she thinks that my dog is awesome so she can't go wrong in my eyes


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Although I don't use e-collars I am actually quite interested in how they can be used effectively


I am too.
I think it was Denise Fenzi on the Chad Mackin podcast talking about them? And said something about how you don't have to use the tool, but you do have to understand it and be familiar with it enough to be able to discuss it intelligently. Just saying oh they're awful and you're cruel for using them doesn't do anyone any good.
But understanding how they're used and for what, you can then say - if you're so inclined - okay, how can I get the same results without the tool and teach that methodology to others.



Cleo38 said:


> Having said that I would use one for predatory chasing & know how I would use one. Again, not something for everyone & people have their opinions but for me this would be an option


I have a friend who says similar, if she had to do it again, she would have used an e-collar for predatory chasing with her dog. 
I did manage to crack chasing with Bates, but I'm still working on it with Penny. I can't imagine an ecollar would be a viable solution with Penny with her temperament so that's another wrinkle. I'm willing to be educated, but not willing to put my dog up as an experiment though. Not as hard as we have worked to build that relationship and trust.



StormyThai said:


> Honestly it seem that unless you (general you) are willing to start drama, bitch about other trainers or call everyone who uses tools aboosive or at least sneer at them without showing how to do it without such tools OR chat crap about quadrants then no one cares


Well that certainly seems to be true if this video is any indication. Most of my videos average less than 20 views LOL. This one, the only difference is I say a pretty throwaway comment about look, you can't teach a dog to walk nicely on a leash with a harness (with a dog walking nicely on a harness). This one has over 500 views. Waiting now for someone to tell me she's just a small dog and that doesn't work on big dogs or something :Hilarious

This past summer, weirdly I had another video get a ton of views, no training, just Penny chasing bubbles in the stream. That one took off and I have no idea why.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I am too.
> I think it was Denise Fenzi on the Chad Mackin podcast talking about them? And said something about how you don't have to use the tool, but you do have to understand it and be familiar with it enough to be able to discuss it intelligently. Just saying oh they're awful and you're cruel for using them doesn't do anyone any good.
> But understanding how they're used and for what, you can then say - if you're so inclined - okay, how can I get the same results without the tool and teach that methodology to others.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was that podcast. I agree I think that tool can be used effectively but people must understand how to use & when. Unfortunately I think far too many people over estimate their skills as a dog trainer & think they know what they are doing without having any real understanding.

Regarding dog training, I think it depends on what group you are a member of, I avoid the 'purely positive' ones as there tends to be shut downs of any discussions that don't fit to their narrative. I have actually found the balanced ones to be better although you still get members of the "you must obey me" brigade that are more in to forcing dogs rather than training .... but then I can tolerate that as the groups I am a member of have some incredibly insightful people who have raised lots of interesting points regarding training, even with methods I would not have considered.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Unfortunately I think far too many people over estimate their skills as a dog trainer & think they know what they are doing without having any real understanding.


That's another thing. If I actually did want to use an ecollar I don't know anyone local who's knowledge I trust enough to help me. I think I can count on one hand the people I would be comfortable learning how to use an ecollar from. And when you consider how many people are using ecollars, that's a little scary!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> That's another thing. If I actually did want to use an ecollar I don't know anyone local who's knowledge I trust enough to help me. I think I can count on one hand the people I would be comfortable learning how to use an ecollar from. And when you consider how many people are using ecollars, that's a little scary!


Yes, & I also think that people should be able to discuss using them (& other tools) without constantly getting told they are 'abusive' or 'cruel'. Discussions should always be open or people will just do their own things with no support.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Ohhh did I miss something? I love Jo's posts because she thinks in a similar way to me (even down to the geeky rabbit hole that is reading studies) but she is so, so much better at getting her point across in a thought provoking manner...and besides, she thinks that my dog is awesome so she can't go wrong in my eyes


It wasn't strictly on e-collars but general balanced training, but I considered it in the same vein as Balabnov's post in that it was provoking intelligent discussion about what is seen as a taboo subject by many (including myself until fairly recently!).

I won't pretend to understand the inner workings of e-collars, but I see many advertised as having a 'vibrate' setting & I can't see how that would be considered aversive, & as many have said, they're a tool, like crates, & crates are much more widely used & open to abuse, even by people who advocate purely positive.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I find the most popular accounts are those with dogs just lounging around or doing funny things at home. Often hooman knows how to use Instagram unlike me so can add funny comments and product placement. 

I prefer to follow those with active dogs I’ve enjoyed watching Luna the boxer grow (she came on here) and follow a cane corso and boxer whose owner posts training videos. I like seeing all the PF dogs doing their thing. I love seeing little Penny climb trees and do her thing. 

I don’t bother with the # at the bottom of post I mainly signed up so my sister who lives far away but loves the boys can see them.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> I see many advertised as having a 'vibrate' setting & I can't see how that would be considered aversive,


Strangely (or maybe not) a fair few dogs really dislike the vibrate setting and are much happier on a low stim setting. I have held ecollars on my own hand and leg and I can't even feel some of the lower settings.



Boxer123 said:


> I love seeing little Penny climb trees and do her thing.


Ha ha! Penny does love a good tree or log  Thank you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I find the most popular accounts are those with dogs just lounging around or doing funny things at home. Often hooman knows how to use Instagram unlike me so can add funny comments and product placement.
> 
> I prefer to follow those with active dogs I've enjoyed watching Luna the boxer grow (she came on here) and follow a cane corso and boxer whose owner posts training videos. I like seeing all the PF dogs doing their thing. I love seeing little Penny climb trees and do her thing.
> 
> I don't bother with the # at the bottom of post I mainly signed up so my sister who lives far away but loves the boys can see them.


That's exactly why I have Facebook, although I have to admit that since having the car I'm utilising Marketplace a lot more- got some lovely lengths of grape vine for free to use as enrichment for my rats & snake the other evening, & on Monday I picked up 3 lovely young aspidistra (been looking for one for an age) for £6, plus got to meet the lovely lady's dogs (a shar pei & 18 year old toothless chi) who were pottering around her garden.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Strangely (or maybe not) a fair few dogs really dislike the vibrate setting and are much happier on a low stim setting. I have held ecollars on my own hand and leg and I can't even feel some of the lower settings.


Yeah, that I can imagine. For a dog like Gypsy anything like that would probably just shut her down, Echo it could work to get her attention at distance with no ill effect but she's a different dog in every respect. Not going to give them a go anyway, but I try & keep an open mind on others using them, especially seeing as it's still very normal around here for people to use retractables on flat collars, now that really does make me cringe.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't really do IG. The only stuff I really look at is Mr Angemi (pathology assistant) & some autopsy medical sites as the pics they post are too graphic for FB.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah, that I can imagine. For a dog like Gypsy anything like that would probably just shut her down, Echo it could work to get her attention at distance with no ill effect but she's a different dog in every respect. Not going to give them a go anyway, but I try & keep an open mind on others using them, especially seeing as it's still very normal around here for people to use retractables on flat collars, now that really does make me cringe.


I think that's the other thing missing from the conversation is how very different dogs can be in their personality, preferences, tolerances for tactile stimuli, where you touch them, how you reward and punish them....

Back to listening to Michael Ellis with that Upstate dog trainer guy, sorry, don't know his name. Anyway he asked ME where he thinks dog training is headed and ME said that like in so many things, we have a tendency to take an idea to it's logical extreme, get there, realize maybe that was a little too far, come back to find a better balance. 
He went on to say that there was a time in dog training that was too harsh, then that changed in the late 80's 90's and force-free/R+ whatever you want to call it seems to have run it's course, and now folks are headed back to finding a better balance.

But here's the part that struck out at me, that "balance" is going to be very different for every dog, so there is no perfect "balanced" method of training because it just depends on what is appropriate for that individual dog. So to that end, the more you know about ALL areas of training, the more effective you can be with more dogs.

It's one thing to take a purpose bred dog and have them excel in what they were bred for, and there are a lot of people out there who are very good at that, who can train a certain type of dog for a certain sport and do it extremely well. But if all you know how to do is train collies for agility or dutchies for protection you're not any good to me with my swamp rat meth puppy. 
In the same way, if all you do is b-mod with dogs with behavior issues, you're no good to me with my dog with fear issues who I want to be able to do precision work in an area outside of her comfort zone.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> It wasn't strictly on e-collars but general balanced training, but I considered it in the same vein as Balabnov's post in that it was provoking intelligent discussion about what is seen as a taboo subject by many (including myself until fairly recently!).
> 
> I won't pretend to understand the inner workings of e-collars, but I see many advertised as having a 'vibrate' setting & I can't see how that would be considered aversive, & as many have said, they're a tool, like crates, & crates are much more widely used & open to abuse, even by people who advocate purely positive.


I remember that discussion so my FOMO is eased :Bag

With regards to e-collars I'm conflicted lol
There is no denying that not all dogs find e-collars aversive and if the tool has been conditioned properly and used appropriately so it is clear to the dog what is expected then it works and can work well without necessarily harming the relationship between the dog and handler...I wouldn't use one myself, but I wouldn't have a problem shadowing a trainer that does use one - the only problem with that is I haven't found anyone close enough whose knowledge I trust enough - never say never though 

I hate this thought of: This tool = good but this tool = bad...just because I don't want to specifically add a tool to my box of tricks, it doesn't mean that I don't want to learn about the hows and whys that tool works.

Went on a bit of a tangent there... sorry about that


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> But here's the part that struck out at me, that "balance" is going to be very different for every dog, so there is no perfect "balanced" method of training because it just depends on what is appropriate for that individual dog. So to that end, the more you know about ALL areas of training, the more effective you can be with more dogs.
> 
> It's one thing to take a purpose bred dog and have them excel in what they were bred for, and there are a lot of people out there who are very good at that, who can train a certain type of dog for a certain sport and do it extremely well. But if all you know how to do is train collies for agility or dutchies for protection you're not any good to me with my swamp rat meth puppy.
> In the same way, if all you do is b-mod with dogs with behavior issues, you're no good to me with my dog with fear issues who I want to be able to do precision work in an area outside of her comfort zone.


Agree, & that's the skill of a good trainer IMO. I have been lucky enough to train with some amazing people, all very skilled & experienced. I may not always agree with their methods but they always can explain why they use them, what the fall out could be, etc but are always happy to adjust according to how I train my dogs.

I do think that alot of people in dog sports seem to want the same dog over & over again which is great if competing & winning titles then going to compete at very high level is important to them (& I do understand that for some people this is relevant for the businesses, etc unlike myself where the sport is a hobby), but they then rehome the dogs that can't fit in with their training which is something I could never do. Personally I learn more by having dogs that are different which is much more important to me.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Another victim of a careless colour breeder of an already troubled breed, unwanted now as she's no longer a cute puppy, is deformed and can't make anyone any money. Sorry if I'm sounding like a stuck record but it's just everywhere and it's both maddening and heartbreaking

__
http://instagr.am/p/CN9es3vggXg/


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh that poor dog. 

You know, everyone was so quick to jump on board banning pitbulls and other "dangerous" breeds. Why can't we ban breeding dogs who can't function as dogs? Face a fine for owning one, and have your dog taken from you if you breed from one? 
A little draconian, but hey, if it's okay to ban perfectly health, sound dogs for no real reason, why not?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If someone had taken a stick to the poor girl and made her like that they’d be charged with a crime but breeding them to suffer and walking off carefree with the money while other people pick up the pieces has no consequences for the perpetrator. 
Mind you there is a qualzucht law in Switzerland and maybe a few other European countries, hoping they become more widespread.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Another victim of a careless colour breeder of an already troubled breed, unwanted now as she's no longer a cute puppy, is deformed and can't make anyone any money. Sorry if I'm sounding like a stuck record but it's just everywhere and it's both maddening and heartbreaking
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CN9es3vggXg/


I don't get how people can't feel bad for letting a dog suffer like that. Should be locked up for a year or two to think about the pain they've caused.

it's also got what looks like scabs on its nose??? That's can't be very nice it looks so fed up 

Poor dog I hope they can do something about it


----------



## Kozmos53 (Apr 23, 2018)

vid :
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-australia-57340316

" Pathology worker Tiffany White works at drive-through Covid testing centres across the city of Melbourne, Australia. 
She noticed people bringing their dogs along for the ride and started taking their pictures. "

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope I only follow accounts that interest me ... so mainly working dogs doing what working dogs do


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Seen this dog on gumtree the other day and it reminded me of this thread










Probably one of the weirdest crosses I've came across so far


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason25 said:


> Seen this dog on gumtree the other day and it reminded me of this thread
> 
> View attachment 470590
> 
> ...


I wont lie - i dont like either of those breeds but thats a nice looking dog.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Nonnie said:


> I wont lie - i dont like either of those breeds but thats a nice looking dog.


I thought it looked quite good as well, it's just the size difference in the breeds that got me. I don't know much about breeding but how is that even possible lol. Mum was the frenchy and dad was a gsd


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> I wont lie - i dont like either of those breeds but thats a nice looking dog.


They say "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". It would be the last dog I'd choose for its looks. Doesn't appeal to me one little bit.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> They say "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". It would be the last dog I'd choose for its looks. Doesn't appeal to me one little bit.


Same here!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jason25 said:


> I thought it looked quite good as well, it's just the size difference in the breeds that got me. I don't know much about breeding but how is that even possible lol. Mum was the frenchy and dad was a gsd


Oh that poor bitch!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Funny the things that appeal to us. I'm a conformation snob, and I tend to gravitate towards well put-together dogs with a body that's meant to perform. I can't see that frenchieXGSDs body so I don't think much either way. 
Though you know if that was a deliberate breeding that wasn't a good representation of a GSD or frenchie for that matter, so they're mixing all sorts of whacked out genetics there.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oof, this is embarrassingly accurate (we don't actually talk like that but otherwise yeah)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't really want to start a thread for this but it comes under dog related social media idiocy so I'll put it here - has anyone seen those videos of the man trying to be 'alpha' with his Rottweiler? They're insane and what's worse is that the comments are mostly supporting it
https://youtube.com/shorts/6wOcnoBtMhU?feature=share


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I have no words.

And look at all that lip licking at the end of it. Poor creature.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

If he carries on like that one day the dog will get his own back on him and it won't be pleasant!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Didn't really want to start a thread for this but it comes under dog related social media idiocy so I'll put it here - has anyone seen those videos of the man trying to be 'alpha' with his Rottweiler? They're insane and what's worse is that the comments are mostly supporting it
> https://youtube.com/shorts/6wOcnoBtMhU?feature=share


Holy mother of god what the hell is wrong with people?! 
In no particular order:
1) More proof of how incredibly hard most dogs try to NOT bite us, how sweet, tolerant, and patient they are with us, and the lengths they go to try and avoid harming us. The sad thing is that poor dog probably will not ever bite his douchebucket owner, and that will serve the idiot as proof that what he's doing is the right thing to do.

2) What is it with people thinking that overpowering a large dog makes you badass? How sad of a person are you that bullying a dog makes you feel good?

3) Why why why won't this idea of having to dominate a dog, be the pack leader go away? Why are we so obsessed with power and control over a creature who has evolved specifically to work WITH us, it's in their DNA for crying out loud. Why do we feel the need to overpower a creature who is doing nothing but trying their best to figure out what we want?

I despair


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh my god ! What an idiot, poor dog one day it will bite then be put down


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Didn't really want to start a thread for this but it comes under dog related social media idiocy so I'll put it here - has anyone seen those videos of the man trying to be 'alpha' with his Rottweiler? They're insane and what's worse is that the comments are mostly supporting it
> https://youtube.com/shorts/6wOcnoBtMhU?feature=share


that whopper is all over tiktok with his dog snarling and growling in his face.

Saying that he's being friendly that's just the way he communicates etc.

Makes you wonder if that poor dog will one day take a chunk out of his face and then be punished for it.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

He really thinks he’s badass but in reality he looks like an idiot. Imagine if you will being able to get a dog to lie down without physically flattening him... 

It’s a sad state of affairs when your dog doesn’t even like or trust you. Looking at you too, owner of Mr Bubz (in that case it’s less a macho thing, more ‘funny’ because the dog is small)


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Poor dog! I can never understand why people feel the need to do stuff like that. Never mind film it for blooming tiktok!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That was extremely unpleasant viewing, as is most of that YT channel.

What an irresponsible idiot.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

See this is the part of human behaviour that I really don't get, and honestly I don't think that I ever will.

Dog in obvious distress with an owner that wants his ego stroking gets all of the attention that he wants/needs
Yet others are showing clips of nice training and we get nothing or insulted about how they look or their weight.

I shared a couple of clips in the last coupe of days...one that I am pretty proud of...but because there is no drama we get **** all 



No matter how hard I try to not let it get to me, it still does!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> See this is the part of human behaviour that I really don't get, and honestly I don't think that I ever will.
> 
> Dog in obvious distress with an owner that wants his ego stroking gets all of the attention that he wants/needs
> Yet others are showing clips of nice training and we get nothing or insulted about how they look or their weight.
> ...


I share your frustration. The clip of Penny doing nothing but playing in the water gets hundreds of views, the regular training videos might get 20 at most.

But I've come to the conclusion that to most people, even dog owners, watching training is as boring as watching paint dry. Which probably explains the number of dogs out there in need of training...

Today I managed to get a good clip of an automatic check in which is such a vital skill for pretty much any dog. But frankly without understanding the value of an ACI, the video is as boring as you can get. Dog walks on leash and turns and looks at owner. Woop dee doo.

Someone smarter and more creative than me is going to have to figure out how to make boring, every day training interesting enough for people to choose to watch.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I share your frustration. The clip of Penny doing nothing but playing in the water gets hundreds of views, the regular training videos might get 20 at most.
> 
> But I've come to the conclusion that to most people, even dog owners, watching training is as boring as watching paint dry. Which probably explains the number of dogs out there in need of training...
> 
> ...


I think until dog body language becomes more known to the general dog owning population - I think training can seem boring.

I refuse to watch the alpha/dominance stuff, I won't support it and it just makes me sad to see a dog throwing all sorts of appeasement and calming signals to be ignored - even by the dog's owner who seems oblivious to the dog's body language.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I share your frustration. The clip of Penny doing nothing but playing in the water gets hundreds of views, the regular training videos might get 20 at most.
> 
> But I've come to the conclusion that to most people, even dog owners, watching training is as boring as watching paint dry. Which probably explains the number of dogs out there in need of training...
> 
> ...


This is exactly why most of the trainers we see on TV aren't the type of people you actually want training your dog. It's the sort of shock factor stuff that gets views when they magically cure it in an hour's programme. Whereas the trainers that spend hours, weeks, months etc really helping dogs and training well just aren't exciting enough for TV. 
I'm interested to see what Victoria Stilwell's new programme is going to be like as she's changed her ways since the old series.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I share your frustration. The clip of Penny doing nothing but playing in the water gets hundreds of views, the regular training videos might get 20 at most.
> 
> But I've come to the conclusion that to most people, even dog owners, *watching training is as boring as watching paint dry*. Which probably explains the number of dogs out there in need of training...
> 
> ...


I like the 'boring' training videos because they actually show me what to do at a pace my brain can cope with, I can pause them, go back, watch again & apply what I learn there to improve teaching my own dogs.

Seeing these glossy instant fix TV programmes is entertaining I guess, but it teaches me nothing & has no practical value in the long run.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I share your frustration. The clip of Penny doing nothing but playing in the water gets hundreds of views, the regular training videos might get 20 at most


Hey... compared to us you're doing pretty well...my last video didn't even make 10


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> Hey... compared to us you're doing pretty well...my last video didn't even make 10


Most of my views are from here. I post on PF and it's pretty much only PF members who are interested, and not even very many of those!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Most of my views are from here. I post on PF and it's pretty much only PF members who are interested, and not even very many of those!


I admit I don't go on IG much, I find it hard to navigate!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> I admit I don't go on IG much, I find it hard to navigate!


Once I got used to it, I find it the easiest to navigate. That said I don't do any of the 'live' stuff or fancy filters or things, but it's less fussy than FB to me. I haven't even tried tiktoc


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Most of my views are from here. I post on PF and it's pretty much only PF members who are interested, and not even very many of those!


I've been thinking that I might do a thread on our scent stuff...I can watch dogs using their noses all day long, but I wasn't convinced it would get much interest so didn't bother...
The most engaged post was when I put a potato on his head... and even that was over taken by someone copying us with a more "acceptable" breed.

Now I'm just moaning...so I will stop


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> I've been thinking that I might do a thread on our scent stuff...I can watch dogs using their noses all day long, but I wasn't convinced it would get much interest so didn't bother...
> The most engaged post was when I put a potato on his head... and even that was over taken by someone copying us with a more "acceptable" breed.
> 
> Now I'm just moaning...so I will stop


Get Thai a fluffy wig


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> I've been thinking that I might do a thread on our scent stuff...I can watch dogs using their noses all day long, but I wasn't convinced it would get much interest so didn't bother...
> The most engaged post was when I put a potato on his head... and even that was over taken by someone copying us with a more "acceptable" breed.
> 
> Now I'm just moaning...so I will stop


Aw please do! I've just started a scent work class with my pup and am actually finding it harder to find scent work videos than I expected!

I love watching the training vids posted on here, I have nothing to comment because it's all new to me but it really motivates me so please keep posting them  plus when Bramble is being a landshark its great to think (or hope!) that she'll be as well behaved as the dogs on here!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’d be interested in a scent thread it’s one thing loki excels at. We struggle with a lot of things and it can be quite disheartening which is often why I don’t contribute to other training threads but this we may be able to.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

edinoodle said:


> Aw please do!





Boxer123 said:


> I'd be interested in a scent thread


Well, I might well just do that 
I know a few others on here that have done one of the scent courses that I have so they may join in too if we are lucky


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does it honestly matter how many views a video get tho? I use video of my training sessions on social media purely for myself & select group of friends. Video is mainly for me to see things that I may have missed, bad habits I get in to, my poor timing, subtle behaviour from my dog, etc.

Some days I cringe at myself but it's still very useful for me to watch. My friends who view will be very honest with me so I know where I could make improvements, etc & we can discuss various training methods/goals. The people who view are mainly IGP people so we all share the same interest & understand the exercises so I really value their input.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Does it honestly matter how many views a video get tho?


In the context of you and your dog growing together, no, not it doesn't matter at all. 
But I do get the frustration that a video showing a really terrible dog/owner interaction gets millions of views and tons of atta-boys. It's worrisome that so many people look at videos like that with interest and approval.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> In the context of you and your dog growing together, no, not it doesn't matter at all.
> But I do get the frustration that a video showing a really terrible dog/owner interaction gets millions of views and tons of atta-boys. It's worrisome that so many people look at videos like that with interest and approval.


But it's nothing new really & is the same across so many areas with popularity. Crappy books like 50 Shades of Grey, crappy TV like Love Island, crappy music like .... I have no idea current music today actually! 

For alot of people who have no idea about dogs or behaviour they just want to see something 'funny' whether it actually is or not.

It's like in the sport I do it can attract a certain type of macho person who is simply interested in the protection phase without having any interest in the tracking or obedience simply because seeing dogs biting has more of a 'wow factor'.

Whilst protection work is amazing & absolutely fascinating when you really look in depth with it it is so much more than just a dog biting. That's why I avoid certain dog groups as the lack of understanding is worrying.

If I posted tracking videos on my page most people would be bored sh*tless watching it yet I love it. IGP tracking is like dressage tracking so I find it amazing to watch a dog work in such a controlled manner, with drive but so focussed & accurate


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll just repeat my previous point.
No it shouldn't/doesn't matter that my content gets naff all interest..I record my sessions for me and me alone...if I want feedback I go to my trainers.

But when a video goes viral of a dog digging water over a fish, or some douch wrangling a dog for their own ego, a picture of a dog that can't breathe...it does bother you...I wish it didn't, but it does.

In one group I am in there is someone that posts videos of a dog just being a dog but goes on about how scared the dog was a couple of years ago...a 30 second clip of the dog walking on a flexi will get hundreds of interactions...the dog is a little dog that tilts their head...the next video of a mutt walking beautifully with no tools gets nothing!

It just reminds me that it is another part of life that is just a popularity contest with drama taking over and I find that sad.
I don't have any family close and any friends I have roll their eyes at the meer mention of dogs...so social media plays a larger part in my life.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I'll just repeat my previous point.
> No it shouldn't/doesn't matter that my content gets naff all interest..I record my sessions for me and me alone...if I want feedback I go to my trainers.
> 
> But when a video goes viral of a dog digging water over a fish, or some douch wrangling a dog for their own ego, a picture of a dog that can't breathe...it does bother you...I wish it didn't, but it does.
> ...


But then maybe find better groups to post on. I left loads of dog groups due to constant bickering & people being so adamant they were right all the time that I realised I wasn't getting any out of them so why be a member. I found it so much more refreshing to now limit my groups & only post on a select few.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> I avoid certain dog groups as the lack of understanding is worrying.


This. If the lack of understanding is so worrying to you that you avoid certain dog groups, then you get it why it's so worrying to see a video of a dog trying desperately not to bite his owner in the face. And then on top of that to see so many in agreement with what the owner is doing. 
Same thing really.

Anyway, I know of at least one dog and owner who have benefitted from the training tips I put on the BatesnPenny2020 instagram so I'll take it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Does it honestly matter how many views a video get tho? I use video of my training sessions on social media purely for myself & select group of friends. Video is mainly for me to see things that I may have missed, bad habits I get in to, my poor timing, subtle behaviour from my dog, etc.
> 
> Some days I cringe at myself but it's still very useful for me to watch. My friends who view will be very honest with me so I know where I could make improvements, etc & we can discuss various training methods/goals. The people who view are mainly IGP people so we all share the same interest & understand the exercises so I really value their input.


I just wish I could take training videos, my last attempt showed various parts of a dog (mostly tail & front paws), some grass & me muttering 'oh bugger' as I tripped over.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I just wish I could take training videos, my last attempt showed various parts of a dog (mostly tail & front paws), some grass & me muttering 'oh bugger' as I tripped over.


Hahahaha! Mine aren't great ... usually me muttering at the beginning "is it working?" then tripping over one of my dogs & swearing. I am out of shot for alot of it, Archer usually manages to knock the tripod over & Kato tries to eat it


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I just wish I could take training videos, my last attempt showed various parts of a dog (mostly tail & front paws), some grass & me muttering 'oh bugger' as I tripped over.


Or when you think you've set everything up perfectly the damned creature doesn't do what you want it to!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> This. If the lack of understanding is so worrying to you that you avoid certain dog groups, then you get it why it's so worrying to see a video of a dog trying desperately not to bite his owner in the face. And then on top of that to see so many in agreement with what the owner is doing.
> Same thing really.
> 
> Anyway, I know of at least one dog and owner who have benefitted from the training tips I put on the BatesnPenny2020 instagram so I'll take it


Yes, worrying videos but not whether my training videos get view/likes or not. That I don't care. Why would I care?

My point it, if it's discussion amongst like minded people & appreciation of your dogs new skill/trick/behaviour then go somewhere that you'll get that rather than wanting input from people who wont appreciate what you & your dog are doing.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, worrying videos but not whether my training videos get view/likes or not. That I don't care. Why would I care?
> 
> My point it, if it's discussion amongst like minded people & appreciation of your dogs new skill/trick/behaviour then go somewhere that you'll get that rather than wanting input from people who wont appreciate what you & your dog are doing.


Ah I see, I think we're talking two different things. 
It's not about _my_ videos getting few views, it's about _any_ video that depicts effective training, done well, that gets mostly ignored, while train wreck bad training, or trainwreck dogs garner all sorts of interest.

Here's an example. 
Kikopup's latest video - getting dogs to not pull towards something they find interesting - a fabulous skill for any dog owner, has a whopping 7K views. 
Denise Fenzi's latest video? 163 views. 
Meanwhile CM's latest video putting a slip lead on a frenchie puppy 65K views.

Personally I find that kind of discouraging. I mean yeah, I know you can't really compare someone who's on TV and as marketed as CM to Emily Larlham, but it's still discouraging. Not just because he's still not imparting any real knowledge or good info that dog owners can actually use (as opposed to a fabulous skill like being able to see something exciting and not pull towards it), he's also promoting a deformed breed that's already far too popular for its own good.

I think of it from a dog POV too. There are a lot of dogs and their owners who need help. People still flock to the dominance, show 'em who's boss, correction narrative, and it mostly just makes things worse or gets rid of one problem only to create 2 more. So yes, I get the frustration with what people in general find appealing to watch because it ends up having a direct impact on the dogs they own.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Ah I see, I think we're talking two different things.
> It's not about _my_ videos getting few views, it's about _any_ video that depicts effective training, done well, that gets mostly ignored, while train wreck bad training, or trainwreck dogs garner all sorts of interest.
> 
> Here's an example.
> ...


Probably many points for dicusssion tbh!

I honestly only go on pages that I will find of interest now, I don't watch anything upsetting, any harsh training, etc as I know it's not what I want to see, there's nothing I can do about it & arguing with people who have set ideas about dog training (whether they be the force free Nazi's or the "My dog is so hard he needs a kick-in" meat heads.

Social media for me is about expanding my interests, learning, etc .., all positive experiences (I try to anyway!!) as otherwise it can do my head in & become something that just brings me down. I probably only post on 2 main groups now & two private ones with friends.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Instagram please stop showing me these









I'm guessing there's something wrong with this dog if they're getting rid of such a cash cow for 'a very good price'


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Aw it really freaks me out on Facebook when people post for help with their dogs and people post you need a dominance trainer


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Instagram please stop showing me these
> View attachment 471229
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there's something wrong with this dog if they're getting rid of such a cash cow for 'a very good price'


Jeeeeezus. I expect they've used him so much all the bitches they have are too closely related. Plus look at the state of him, he looks like he'll be dead in a couple of years, if that.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> Jeeeeezus. I expect they've used him so much all the bitches they have are too closely related. Plus look at the state of him, he looks like he'll be dead in a couple of years, if that.


Whole page is a car crash. Face tatted try-hard with bullies of all the messed up shapes and sizes, presas, LGDs, an imported dobermann with cropped ears because obviously, and merle chows to put the cherry on the cake. Oh and cats. He breeds cats too.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Whole page is a car crash. Face tatted try-hard with bullies of all the messed up shapes and sizes, presas, LGDs, an imported dobermann with cropped ears because obviously, and merle chows to put the cherry on the cake. Oh and cats. He breeds cats too.


Of course he does....Bet he's loaded. There are words that I can't utter on PF that describe people like that. Literally sees animals as money making machines not sentient beings and part of the family.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Whole page is a car crash. Face tatted try-hard with bullies of all the messed up shapes and sizes, presas, LGDs, an imported dobermann with cropped ears because obviously, and merle chows to put the cherry on the cake. Oh and cats. He breeds cats too.


I'm amazed he hasn't jumped on the malinois bandwagon like so many other crappy bully/Frenchie/bulldog greeders have.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Every day a new low for insta stupidity - pet rat/terrier photoshoot; trying to relate it to pride month with #loveislove









RIP those rats


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Every day a new low for insta stupidity - pet rat/terrier photoshoot; trying to relate it to pride month with #loveislove
> View attachment 471450


I saw something similar a boxer and a pet hamster. Quote about how gentle he is.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yikes! 

In other news, strangely a video I posted on youtube on Automatic Check-ins, that I didn't even share on here, on FB or on instagram, shot up to a thousand views overnight - mostly from India. Odd....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I saw something similar a boxer and a pet hamster. Quote about how gentle he is.


Meanwhile the dog's just thinking 'I'm going to get in trouble if I try to eat this aren't I'



O2.0 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> In other news, strangely a video I posted on youtube on Automatic Check-ins, that I didn't even share on here, on FB or on instagram, shot up to a thousand views overnight - mostly from India. Odd....


The algorithm works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Every day a new low for insta stupidity - pet rat/terrier photoshoot; trying to relate it to pride month with #loveislove
> View attachment 471450
> 
> 
> RIP those rats


Lol this brings back memories, when I was a kid I was holding my pet rabbit, showed it to my pet rat only for the little shit to bite my finger. It was quite a nasty bite, blood everywhere and took a while to heal and loads of tears from me :Hilarious lesson learned I never did it again :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Instagram please stop showing me these
> View attachment 471229
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there's something wrong with this dog if they're getting rid of such a cash cow for 'a very good price'


What purpose does a dog like that serve??? It looks ill, can it run?? Can it even walk properly?

it might just be the photo but it looks like it has them buckled legs like them toad bully things have.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Jason25 said:


> What purpose does a dog like that serve??? It looks ill, can it run?? Can it even walk properly?
> 
> it might just be the photo but it looks like it has them buckled legs like them toad bully things have.


It's noticeable actually with these exotic type breeders that they document all these moments with their dogs and post them online but you almost never see them walking around, just standing/crouching looking miserable.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

On a completely different note smug posts from new puppy owners about how good their recall is, how gentle they are and might train to be a therapy dog. Then dog gets to 7/8 months and radio silence.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> On a completely different note smug posts from new puppy owners about how good their recall is, how gentle they are and might train to be a therapy dog. Then dog gets to 7/8 months and radio silence.


:Hilarious See it all the time, I was part of a fb staffy group and all they'd bang on about was how soft their fur baby puppy was. I felt like the only one who had some feral beast puppy that enjoyed nothing more to cause pain and make you squeal with its little sharp crocodile teeth :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jason25 said:


> :Hilarious See it all the time, I was part of a fb staffy group and all they'd bang on about was how soft their fur baby puppy was. I felt like the only one who had some feral beast puppy that enjoyed nothing more to cause pain and make you squeal with its little sharp crocodile teeth :Shifty:Hilarious


I always think 'give it a few months' before you sign up for that therapy dog course.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> On a completely different note smug posts from new puppy owners about how good their recall is, how gentle they are and might train to be a therapy dog. Then dog gets to 7/8 months and radio silence.


That made me giggle. It's soooo common, particularly with first time owners or first time puppy owners.

The sadder side is how many of those puppies end up in rescue at 7 or 8 months because the owners now think there is something wrong with their dog instead of the normal teenage phase


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That made me giggle. It's soooo common, particularly with first time owners or first time puppy owners.
> 
> The sadder side is how many of those puppies end up in rescue at 7 or 8 months because the owners now think there is something wrong with their dog instead of the normal teenage phase


Absolutely I do wonder how many people go into dog ownership completely unaware especially at the moment with lockdown pups. Has dog buying been as nuts in the US ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Absolutely I do wonder how many people go into dog ownership completely unaware especially at the moment with lockdown pups. Has dog buying been as nuts in the US ?


Not as nuts as the UK as our lockdowns were not as strict, but yes, a lot more puppies and the prices are ridiculous.

Training business is booming though. With people at home with their dogs more they're training more which is a good thing, and a lot are taking those new puppies to classes, also good.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I get AKC articles in my FB news feed and today's article was about how Pekingese can do lure coursing and basically portraying them as athletic dogs.

Here's one of the photos they used:









Um.... well okay then.

I think it's great that this owner is showcasing getting her dogs out there doing dog stuff, but let's be real, an athlete this is not. 
Before getting all excited about the athletic Peke, let's at least acknowledge that something in how they're bred has to change. Giving them a snout would be a good start.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> I get AKC articles in my FB news feed and today's article was about how Pekingese can do lure coursing and basically portraying them as athletic dogs.
> 
> Here's one of the photos they used:
> 
> ...


Looks like a guiney pig crossed with a tumble weed.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

There was also a video of the dog running. Not gonna lie I was a little worried about him towards the end. It didn't look like a comfortable run


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> I get AKC articles in my FB news feed and today's article was about how Pekingese can do lure coursing and basically portraying them as athletic dogs.
> 
> Here's one of the photos they used:
> 
> ...


I really worry when I see flat faced dogs running like that.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> There was also a video of the dog running. Not gonna lie I was a little worried about him towards the end. It didn't look like a comfortable run


Yeah I can imagine.

I just found out a couple of weeks ago that Whisp has an Instagram account set up by my sister. I need to get her to show me when I see her next, no idea what she posts on it.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I really worry when I see flat faced dogs running like that.


We witnessed a bulldog on a jog with his owner last summer collapse on the pavement, it was boiling hot and the dog was in repertory distress, my sister who is dog 1st aid trained did what she could but we found out the next day the dog had died in the bath when the owner was trying to cool it down. Very sad.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I get AKC articles in my FB news feed and today's article was about how Pekingese can do lure coursing and basically portraying them as athletic dogs.
> 
> Here's one of the photos they used:
> 
> ...


This is how Pekes used to look when I was a teenager in the 50's. Today's Tibetan Spaniels look very much like how Pekes used to look, and they are an extremely agile breed. Fortunately, Tibbies are one of the few breeds that haven't been mucked around with and they look very similar to how they originally were.








..


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> This is how Pekes used to look when I was a teenager in the 50's. Today's Tibetan Spaniels look very much like how Pekes used to look, and they are an extremely agile breed. Fortunately, Tibbies are one of the few breeds that haven't been mucked around with and they look very similar to how they originally were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still has a giant rope over his/her nose, which isn't ideal. 
Most Pekes still have nostrils from what I can see which is helpful, but yes, the breed has changed drastically - to its detriment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The boxer boys hit 400 followers today. The pressure of being influencers is getting to much.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Way to go boxer boys! 
Penny only has a whopping 79 followers LOL


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Way to go boxer boys!
> Penny only has a whopping 79 followers LOL


If Sox were hooman he'd never be off social media he loves posing.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

As many of you know, I have a slight obsession about keeping dogs' nails a reasonable length. Reasonable, I get not everyone is as obsessed as me, and I can mostly look away from nails that could use a trim but are still reasonable. 
This however is not reasonable and there is absolutely no excuse for this. If you can pimp your dog out on social media, you can get a vet or a groomer to do something about those nails. Poor dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> As many of you know, I have a slight obsession about keeping dogs' nails a reasonable length. Reasonable, I get not everyone is as obsessed as me, and I can mostly look away from nails that could use a trim but are still reasonable.
> This however is not reasonable and there is absolutely no excuse for this. If you can pimp your dog out on social media, you can get a vet or a groomer to do something about those nails. Poor dog
> 
> View attachment 476006


I always have a bit of a fight about getting the boys nails cut short .I can't bear to cut nails, even the thought of it sends shivers down my back so I have to get someone to do them for me. Neither our groomer nor the vet will cut them short enough for my liking and when I queried the length and asked if they were too long I'm always told no they're perfectly OK.

A couple of weeks ago when I mentioned to Gabor our trainer that I'd have to visit the vet to get the boys nails cut he offered to cut them for me. What a relief to find someone who at long last agreed that the boys nails were kept too long. He's offered to do them whenever necessary for which I'm truly grateful.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

What fresh hell is this


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: nails, I've recently given in and bought a grinder as my old boy's nails are getting to the point where pavement walks and intermittent nail clipper sessions aren't doing the trick. Wish I'd done it sooner tbh as he definitely finds it less objectionable than the clippers. Still going slowly. I think it was you @O2.0 I saw mention on another thread recently about old dog nails being a bit more of a job to keep up with?

Saw a shocking set of nails on Reddit recently actually, can't find the post now but even the comments were like 'ok you really need to do something about those'.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> I think it was you @O2.0 I saw mention on another thread recently about old dog nails being a bit more of a job to keep up with?


Oh for sure! I call it old man nails - I think it's a combination of decreased activity so less natural wearing down and increased thickness/hardness. I know my own nails have gotten thicker and harder as I get older, I think dogs do too. 
But yeah, Bates nails got to be like concrete and they grew like crazy!

It's even more important as they get old to keep the nails short though, it really makes a difference in their comfort level. Every old dog I've known has been happier with shorter nails, even if it's just a trim. It really makes a difference.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Another horror show Frenchie, sorry (and what is with the trend for these breeders giving their dogs/kennels names related to Mexican drug cartels? I mean I have an idea)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Another horror show Frenchie, sorry (and what is with the trend for these breeders giving their dogs/kennels names related to Mexican drug cartels? I mean I have an idea)
> View attachment 476157


Bloody hell


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Another horror show Frenchie, sorry (and what is with the trend for these breeders giving their dogs/kennels names related to Mexican drug cartels? I mean I have an idea)
> View attachment 476157


That's supposed to be a frenchie? Uh... I don't even know what to say


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Another horror show Frenchie, sorry (and what is with the trend for these breeders giving their dogs/kennels names related to Mexican drug cartels? I mean I have an idea)
> View attachment 476157


Yuck on every possible level. Poor bloody dog.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Frenchie x Shar Pei looks like that.
Why anyone one would, beats me !


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Last one I promise but this is a new one to me


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Last one I promise but this is a new one to me
> View attachment 476229


I see they successfully bred a Frenchie with a sphynx cat.

Will that dog have skin issues etc?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> Will that dog have skin issues etc?


Most likely. Frenchies are already notorious for skin issues and adding a hairless gene - also notorious for skin issues is certainly not going to help. 
Good lord...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Most likely. Frenchies are already notorious for skin issues and adding a hairless gene - also notorious for skin issues is certainly not going to help.
> Good lord...


The boxer boys met a frenchie this morning at the secure field. It looked well not over weight and young. They played chase down the fence the noise that it made as it ran was awful so breathless.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Last one I promise but this is a new one to me
> View attachment 476229


Ah, the French Ballbag


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> The boxer boys met a frenchie this morning at the secure field. It looked well not over weight and young. They played chase down the fence the noise that it made as it ran was awful so breathless.


No silly, that noise is _cute_! It's what makes them so desirable because they snort and splutter and OMG how cute is that this dog struggling to breathe! 
:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> No silly, that noise is _cute_! It's what makes them so desirable because they snort and splutter and OMG how cute is that this dog struggling to breathe!
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


It's an awful noise I'm glad the boxer boys don't sound like that when they run.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I rarely go into the breeding section as I have no idea about breeding. Just hopped on nearly every post about a french bulldog


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This really should be criminal


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> This really should be criminal
> View attachment 478389


Oh dear god and he's a stud? So this is on purpose?! What is wrong with people?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Oh dear god and he's a stud? So this is on purpose?! What is wrong with people?


Doesn't look like he can see or smell where he's going so another one for all these fertility clinics that are popping up everywhere. Poor thing, just existing for clout and £££.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy crap that thumbnail made me cringe before I even saw the full image. That poor poor dog.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Also what's with glorifying obese dogs as 'cute'? 
Saw this pug that was so fat that he couldn't sit without his front legs coming off the ground. It was horrible, yet all the comments were about how cute he is. Poor dog. 
And his nails were atrociously long too 

You know... With all the things dog owners can't control, reactivity, sensitive digestion, bad genetics, you would think something like obesity - that you 100% can control, wouldn't be an issue. 
I mean, that dog isn't getting fat from food they're out hunting and foraging for themselves. They're fat because you're feeding them too much. 

I'm not talking a little pudge, I was snuggling Penny this morning and realized she's getting a thicker covering over her ribs. Between letting the kids at XC be in charge of the treat bag, and OH's 'extras' at dinnertime, it's time to cut back a smidge. 
I'm talking obese dogs, seriously fat, overweight, can't move right. There's no excuse. 

There's also no excuse for nails so long the toes displace just standing normally on flat ground.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That picture makes me want to cry. Part of the joy of owning dogs is watching them zoom and play not slowly suffocate.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> That picture makes me want to cry. Part of the joy of owning dogs is watching them zoom and play not slowly suffocate.


Totally.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> That picture makes me want to cry. Part of the joy of owning dogs is watching them zoom and play not slowly suffocate.


There's a lab we get in at work, and I have always called her the 'hippo'. She has severe arthritis in all legs, is immensely obese, and they didn't have her on medication for a long time. Luckily they do now (injections), but she can't physically do more than a few excited bounces before having to stop. She has lost her zest for life now, whereas before, when she was younger but still massive, she was a typical bouncy labrador. But the combination of being overweight and arthritic affecting each other means she now can't be a normal bouncy lab any more. It's really sad to see.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> This really should be criminal
> View attachment 478389


I honestly think the kindest thing would be to PTS, I don't think there is anything that can be done surgery wise that would ease the suffering this dog will experience every day of his existence.

That picture is truly sickening, as are the people who bred him.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Noooooo









Just when you think you've seen the worst Instagram can throw at you. Poor bloody dog.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Noooooo
> 
> View attachment 478932
> 
> ...


That is so wrong, on so many levels!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@picaresque I looked at their IG & was utterly sickened, how can anyone be so utterly cruel & devoid of empathy?

There isn't a single dog on there who isn't suffering horribly from birth to their (early, & I suppose that's some twisted mercy for them) deaths.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Noooooo
> 
> View attachment 478932
> 
> ...


I don't understand the appeal of creating a dog who's so clearly suffering. Why do people do it? Surely they understand on some level that the dogs they're creating are in pain and suffering, they can't possibly be that blind can they?
Is it some sick sadism?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of creating a dog who's so clearly suffering. Why do people do it? Surely they understand on some level that the dogs they're creating are in pain and suffering, they can't possibly be that blind can they?
> Is it some sick sadism?


I think it's mostly confused, insecure young men who've been raised in a sea of toxic masculinity seeking validation from their peers via posessions & money, & that's a difficult cycle to break.

It's a societal issue in that many people in the world still view animals as here purely for our pleasure, entertainment, disdain or disgust.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Noooooo
> 
> View attachment 478932
> 
> ...


That is so cruel, I'm almost lost for words:Banghead


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sorry but this made me cry laughing. Lot of welfare and legal issues with these bully breeders but they can be so ridiculous at the same time
https://www.instagram.com/tv/CWk1O0nF8Ix/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> I'm sorry but this made me cry laughing. Lot of welfare and legal issues with these bully breeders but they can be so ridiculous at the same time
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CWk1O0nF8Ix/?utm_medium=copy_link


Borris Johnson? Really?

I guess it's as good a name as any for an unattractive yet prolific sire.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Borris Johnson? Really?
> 
> I guess it's as good a name as any for an unattractive yet prolific sire.


:Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> I'm sorry but this made me cry laughing. Lot of welfare and legal issues with these bully breeders but they can be so ridiculous at the same time
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CWk1O0nF8Ix/?utm_medium=copy_link


AHAHAAH that was hilarious :Hilarious:Hilarious
Those dogs are only slightly more appealing than BoJo....and they are foook ugly.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sigh-

Well I'm having a temper tantrum (think stamping feet and flailing arms rather than shouty lol) and I'm close to just giving up with the whole social media crap...no matter how much content I post, or share from other trainers I feel like I'm watching a tumble weed moment!

I'm not expecting anyone to respond to my moan...just needed to get it out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> -sigh-
> 
> Well I'm having a temper tantrum (think stamping feet and flailing arms rather than shouty lol) and I'm close to just giving up with the whole social media crap...no matter how much content I post, or share from other trainers I feel like I'm watching a tumble weed moment!
> 
> I'm not expecting anyone to respond to my moan...just needed to get it out, if you know what I mean.


I gave up with social media years ago, one of the best choices I've ever made.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> -sigh-
> 
> Well I'm having a temper tantrum (think stamping feet and flailing arms rather than shouty lol) and I'm close to just giving up with the whole social media crap...no matter how much content I post, or share from other trainers I feel like I'm watching a tumble weed moment!
> 
> I'm not expecting anyone to respond to my moan...just needed to get it out, if you know what I mean.


Which platform are you using often it's much to do with the algorithm as much as anything.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@StormyThai do you post on instagram at all? 
I find FB impossible, but I do get more traffic on instagram.

I can't figure youtube out at all. The videos I make public by and large get ignored, but then I'll get a couple thousand views on just random stuff like Penny climbing a tree.

The only trainer I've ever tagged who actually responded was Hannah Brannigan. 
I'm tempted to comment on one of that Beckman dude's recall videos just to see if that creates traffic, but I may regret that one :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I post mostly on fb and youtube. I did dabble with insta for a bit but found the 60 second video limit a bit restrictive.
I don't expect to turn into an influencer or even go viral but 4 interactions on a video that I am particularly proud of is a bit disappointing and if I can't engage those already on my page it feels a bit pointless to keep putting myself out there.

Sorry, I will stop feeling sorry for myself now. It's a stupid thing to be bothered about really :Bag


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

No, it's not a stupid thing to be bothered about. 
Every human being needs validation and affirmation of some sort. And when you're working your ass off with a dog and you're proud of what you've accomplished, it's 100% normal and valid to want someone to say "hey, good job!" 
Especially in dog training when usually our family and friends are so ho-hum about it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

It’s not stupid at all! Facebook algorithms are a pain. What’s your FB page? I’m happy to follow and interact when I can! 
Keep at it, it’s really difficult I know. I don’t get many interactions on my business page but it’s mostly for owners to see their dogs, I’m not a trainer so don’t need a wide audience!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks @Teddy-dog
I tend to only post to my personal page these days (dog stuff is all made public though) because I used to get even less interaction on my dedicated dog page, so I closed it.
Here is the clip that prompted this moan lol



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=972649216953136


I tend to only post dog stuff so feel free to follow if you really want...I'm just feeling sorry for myself today :Banghead


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It's not the quality of your stuff @StormyThai it is more the algorithm and the way people are directed to pages. Sometimes your stuff gets hidden for no reason. It's a full time job trying to navigate this stuff. I don't really understand it but my sister has a huge following due to her work and it drives her nuts.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> Thanks @Teddy-dog
> I tend to only post to my personal page these days (dog stuff is all made public though) because I used to get even less interaction on my dedicated dog page, so I closed it.
> Here is the clip that prompted this moan lol
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this video. And all the stuff you've done with Thai!

You may want to try a youtube channel. I randomly get some videos that get hundreds of views and rarely, but it still happens, some of Penny's stuff has gotten thousands. None of it seems to be dog training related, but it's better than nothing I suppose. 
This video for some reason is up to 2590 views, no comments, but something about this interested people. Granted it also got 5 dislikes which is also rather random LOL





But this video I posted on reactivity, which I thought was much better with more explanation and clear improvement, only has 16 views. No idea what gives


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah... this one is still pretty popular 

Over 100k views






I do appreciate your love of Thai's stuff @O2.0 ☺


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> Yeah... this one is still pretty popular
> 
> Over 100k views
> 
> ...


Oh Thai! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
The look on his face "is this right?" and then the spit out right when you click. He's such a goober


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I think the problem with social media & dog stuff is the majority of people are, well, morons. And they're going to 'like' and share videos by other morons because it supports what they're doing/thinking. It's why trainers like beckman, dogdaddy,solidk9 etc are so popular.

It's very easy to be a crap trainer and have a big sm following. In fact I think it's synonymous.

I understand how frustrating it is when you see absolute garbage that has hundreds of thousands of likes, but please stick to it (if you want to of course!) @StormyThai because there will be people that'll benefit from your videos (it just may take some time for them to find them).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> Thanks @Teddy-dog
> I tend to only post to my personal page these days (dog stuff is all made public though) because I used to get even less interaction on my dedicated dog page, so I closed it.
> Here is the clip that prompted this moan lol
> 
> ...


Oh I love that! What a clever boy and a super idea! I could do with doing something similar with Ted as he's not keen on his face being touched (though better than he used to be)

It's funny isn't it. The algorithms seem so random, especially on Instagram. Recently it started showing me pretty much just content from the hashtags I follow and not from the people I follow! So I unfollowed all the hashtags because it was annoying me.

and I agree @Oof all the trainers with big bravado, with the more 'traditional' methods, seem to get all the followers. There are also ones out there who seem to talk some sense (which I think reels people in) but some of their methods are punishment based and aversive


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh I love that! What a clever boy and a super idea! I could do with doing something similar with Ted as he's not keen on his face being touched (though better than he used to be)
> 
> It's funny isn't it. The algorithms seem so random, especially on Instagram. Recently it started showing me pretty much just content from the hashtags I follow and not from the people I follow! So I unfollowed all the hashtags because it was annoying me.
> 
> and I agree @Oof all the trainers with big bravado, with the more 'traditional' methods, seem to get all the followers. There are also ones out there who seem to talk some sense (which I think reels people in) but some of their methods are punishment based and aversive


Yeah confidence brings people in, and these people sure are confident in themselves. Guess they have to be to fall for their own nonsense.

Using Beckman as an example, out of a 20 minute video he spends about 16 mins yelling and gesticulating at the camara, then a couple of minutes of what he calls training.

I have an IG account which I have no idea how to use. Set it up for dog stuff rather than post it on my blog


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Well I was naughty and did put a comment up on one of Beckman's videos asking if he can show some more realistic recall scenarios... 
I'm not holding my breath for a response


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

O2.0 said:


> Well I was naughty and did put a comment up on one of Beckman's videos asking if he can show some more realistic recall scenarios...
> I'm not holding my breath for a response


Hahaha, I watched one of his recall vids yesterday, it's great that youtube hosts a variety of comedy clips.
I wonder how long your response will stay before it vanishes


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oof said:


> Hahaha, I watched one of his recall vids yesterday, it's great that youtube hosts a variety of comedy clips.
> I wonder how long your response will stay before it vanishes


I have a feeling the comments are monitored somehow, I've rarely (ever?) seen a negative comment on one of his videos. 
Mine's not negative, I just asked if he can show a more realistic example. And I am actually serious about that. A lot of these recall videos from people like him don't show a dog recalling away from a chase, or a dog recalling in an area that's not enclosed, or a dog recalling from something they find really interesting. 
It's one thing to say you can *make* your dog come, but real recall is where the dog doesn't have to come, has other options, but chooses to come anyway.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

O2.0 said:


> I have a feeling the comments are monitored somehow, I've rarely (ever?) seen a negative comment on one of his videos.
> Mine's not negative, I just asked if he can show a more realistic example. And I am actually serious about that. A lot of these recall videos from people like him don't show a dog recalling away from a chase, or a dog recalling in an area that's not enclosed, or a dog recalling from something they find really interesting.
> It's one thing to say you can *make* your dog come, but real recall is where the dog doesn't have to come, has other options, but chooses to come anyway.


Yeah, they're all fenced in where they take place, all staged. The recall with the young yellow lab speaks volumes though; how reluctant the dog is to come to him even though he's in the equivalent of a boring back garden.

Goxxley did a good road recall.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I know what you mean @StormyThai about engagement. It's why I don't really bother with putting stuff on social. I do try and like your stuff on fb, I'll try and comment more if you like as that might help with the algorithm?
I seem to be getting those bloody southend dt morons on my suggested stuff at the moment.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oof said:


> Yeah confidence brings people in, and these people sure are confident in themselves. Guess they have to be to fall for their own nonsense.
> 
> Using Beckman as an example, out of a 20 minute video he spends about 16 mins yelling and gesticulating at the camara, then a couple of minutes of what he calls training.
> 
> I have an IG account which I have no idea how to use. Set it up for dog stuff rather than post it on my blog


Unfortunately people love drama 



Sarah H said:


> I know what you mean @StormyThai about engagement. It's why I don't really bother with putting stuff on social. I do try and like your stuff on fb, I'll try and comment more if you like as that might help with the algorithm?
> I seem to be getting those bloody southend dt morons on my suggested stuff at the moment.


I think likes don't count much towards algorithm nowadays unfortunately! I think 'reacting' and sharing and commenting work best.

I am getting Southend guy so much on Insta!! It's so annoying. He seems to be everywhere as one of my clients has also commented about his videos


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> I am getting Southend guy so much on Insta!! It's so annoying. He seems to be everywhere as one of my clients has also commented about his videos


Ha I think I actually follow this guy. Quite often scroll past his content tbh (at least partly because Essex is one of my least favourite accents, no offence to any Essex PFers); don't find him massively objectionable but he does seem to be one of the archetypal 'balanced trainers' and contrarians who are apologists for prong collars and ear cropping. Predictable.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> I know what you mean @StormyThai about engagement. It's why I don't really bother with putting stuff on social. I do try and like your stuff on fb, I'll try and comment more if you like as that might help with the algorithm?
> I seem to be getting those bloody southend dt morons on my suggested stuff at the moment.


I'm the same in trying to like content (in between my envy that people can get good videos of their training journeys because I sure as heck can't!) when I see it, my news feed is currently infuriating as I see a lot of posts days after they go up, don't see posts at all from some of my friends unless I go on their profile & then I'll have a run of only seeing the same few posts over & over several days on the trot, it's so annoying!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm the same in trying to like content (in between my envy that people can get good videos of their training journeys because I sure as heck can't!) when I see it, my news feed is currently infuriating as I see a lot of posts days after they go up, don't see posts at all from some of my friends unless I go on their profile & then I'll have a run of only seeing the same few posts over & over several days on the trot, it's so annoying!


I get the seeing the same posts over and over too for some reason! Really annoying.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep getting annoying foreign (mainly chinese) videos of animals where they're almost tormenting the poor things to make a 'cute' video. I haven't followed any accounts who post them nor liked any either so not sure why they keep popping up on my instagram feed. Mainly ferret ones where the ferret is overweight and they're smushing their faces up or making them dance by manipulating their limbs :Shifty or dogs in weird outfits being pushed in baby swings or being made to act very undoglike.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't care what tools trainers use (though the slip lead long line does worry me ) and I don't care what training style they promote, I'm finding labels pretty meaningless at this point anyway. 
However, when the video is titled "Walking nicely on lead in less _then_ 15 minutes", and the first comment is "_your_ amazing," I'mma gonna judge, and judge harshly :Woot And then probably make some ridiculous grammatical error myself.

The trainer I can't seem to get away from (besides Beckman) is the Fenrir dude who I find exceptionally annoying. And also Ken Ramirez, which is fine, I don't find him annoying at all, but of all the clicker trainers I subscribe to, it's weird that I see Ken's stuff all. the. time. but I don't see Emily Larlham or Denise Fenzi near as much, and they're both just as prolific if not more so.


----------



## Gibworth (Mar 2, 2021)

The only social media platform I tend to spend time on is Twitter, as I can control what I see and it’s actually quite useful for news. I do have a Instagram account for our dog though (@zeus_oftheworld) as an outlet for my photography, now that most of my time outdoors is spent with Zeus!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Gibworth said:


> The only social media platform I tend to spend time on is Twitter, as I can control what I see and it's actually quite useful for news. I do have a Instagram account for our dog though (@zeus_oftheworld) as an outlet for my photography, now that most of my time outdoors is spent with Zeus!


Brilliant pics, have followed you!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

In case y'all were wondering, and I'm sure you were on the edge of your seats, Beckman did not respond. But he did 'like' a comment posted after mine. So he saw it and doesn't care to (or can't) show examples of more realistic recall. 
I know you're all shocked... igeon


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Barbara Jean really needs her nails taken care of
https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cci88Qdjhp9/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Barbara Jean really needs her nails taken care of
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cci88Qdjhp9/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Put on a diet too!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Barbara Jean really needs her nails taken care of
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cci88Qdjhp9/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Oh sweet jesus @picaresque why would you do that to me?! 
That poor poor dog, she's obviously walking painfully, seriously overweight and those nails are curling over! :Arghh:Arghh
With just proper feeding and a nail trim those people could make that dog so much more comfortable! Ugh!! Why?!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Put on a diet too!


I was so horrified by the nails I didn't even register the weight problem. And I'm probably a bit too forgiving about nails if I'm honest, but these were just shocking.



O2.0 said:


> Oh sweet jesus @picaresque why would you do that to me?!
> That poor poor dog, she's obviously walking painfully, seriously overweight and those nails are curling over! :Arghh:Arghh
> With just proper feeding and a nail trim those people could make that dog so much more comfortable! Ugh!! Why?!


Neglected nails seem to be more common with small dogs as well, such a shame.
I just don't know how ones this bad can be ignored by the owners. Poor pup.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Neglected nails seem to be more common with small dogs as well, such a shame.
> I just don't know how ones this bad can be ignored by the owners. Poor pup.


I've noticed that too and it's really odd to me because small dogs are even easier than big dogs to get those nails down with something as simple as a nail file. 
That poor dog moves so painfully and her weight and nails are completely controllable


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Good lord


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Good lord
> View attachment 489155


The face looks photoshopped it's so weird!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

picaresque said:


> Good lord
> View attachment 489155


What is that ? Surely not a rotti?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dear dogs of instagram
Your dogs are fat
Their nails are too long
That's not a breed
No, that kid interaction is not cute


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Beth78 said:


> What is that ? Surely not a rotti?


Allegedly. The big alien head freaks me out. 


O2.0 said:


> Dear dogs of instagram
> Your dogs are fat
> Their nails are too long
> That's not a breed
> No, that kid interaction is not cute


Oh yes, often see posts of newborn babies being put _on_ the dog on the sofa or bed. Not anyone I follow but see it all over the internet. So many things that could go wrong, even just the dog getting up quickly and knocking the baby.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I think I finally broke the code! 
You have to post a "reel" instead of a post. 
This one I posted this morning and it's up to 5,500 views and over 200 likes which considering most of my videos get views in the teens this is a huge difference!

Granted the same video on youtube has 5 views and no one here cared when I added it to Penny's progress thread, but apparently instagram was mildly interested  :Woot

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cd3Vlj9gy8I/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmm....dog sitting on the corner of a sofa doing nothing but happens to be a blue Frenchie has 55 thousand plus...dog retrieving a basket for fun... nothing, nada, zilch 

2 dogs voluntarily opening their mouths for teeth checks.. not even 10!

Content is not the issue... you either did well in popularity contests or you didn't.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Hmmm....dog sitting on the corner of a sofa doing nothing but happens to be a blue Frenchie has 55 thousand plus...dog retrieving a basket for fun... nothing, nada, zilch
> 
> 2 dogs voluntarily opening their mouths for teeth checks.. not even 10!
> 
> Content is not the issue... you either did well in popularity contests or you didn't.


I think it depends on what's fashionable in dogs- if you've got a deformed FB in a rare colour or a matted doodle that looks like a teddy bear that you treat like a baby you're already winning so the content doesn't even matter.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

My daughter (who's young and hip) assures me it's the hashtags and who you tag in a post. IDK... I still haven't figured out why some videos get massive views and others (that I think are far more interesting) get none.

Example:
Wiping cobwebs off the dog (really just posted to have the memory) 1,335 views
https://youtube.com/shorts/xYu3XT7wKRc?feature=share

Dog recalling off a chase, 20 views
https://youtube.com/shorts/nLVVZpBylIk?feature=share

Now, the recall video is the one on insta that I posted as a reel and got tons of views, but I hashtagged it dog training and a few others. All that I have used before and no response, so who knows.

But yes, I think having a "cool" breed helps. Penny is cool in my eyes, but she's not fluffy and she has a snout.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> My daughter (who's young and hip) assures me it's the hashtags and who you tag in a post. IDK... I still haven't figured out why some videos get massive views and others (that I think are far more interesting) get none.
> 
> Example:
> Wiping cobwebs off the dog (really just posted to have the memory) 1,335 views
> ...


Vanya would probably be quite popular if I pretended she was a pomeranian, she's acceptably fluffy, but her long snout would probably lose her points, she's not blue/lilac/merle either.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Reels will often get more views as they are pushed by Instagram more, and are also shared to Facebook. The views on reels don't necessarily mean as much though, as you can mindlessly scroll through reels that Instagram shows you. The algorithm on Instagram is weird and not sure many have fully figured it out! You also get more views if you use a 'trending' sound. One of my reels has over 10k views, but that doesn't really equate to anything I don't think.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I hadn't checked instagram in a few days, and logged on this evening to find a comment on one of Penny's many turtle videos about how turtles carry diseases and could kill my dog. 
Normally I just ignore and move on, and certainly this comment was meant kindly, but for some reason I decided to check this person's profile. 
They're promoting hippo dog bully types 🤮
It took everything in me to not say something about dogs who can function as dogs getting to do dog things vs well... hippo dogs 

I probably should have posted this in the petty things thread!


----------

